# Keeping A Sharp Mind



## Casper (Aug 29, 2013)

_*As we slowly move through retirement, we need to keep ourselves occupied with small projects.........like this guy.          *_​ 





​*I know, I saw it right away too.... No safety glasses or hearing protection.**
And I caught something else that is really important: he's notwearing gloves.*
*                                                   I might be up in age but I am still as tack as a sharp.  *


----------



## Michael. (Aug 29, 2013)

.

He is probably a member of the chain saw rapid alert force and is wearing suitable protection.





.​


----------

